# Pink puppy nose



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

My chocolate and white Hav was born 5 days ago. His nose is pink and I was wondering if anyone knows how long it takes for pink noses to turn brown on chocolate havs. :smile2:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Your little boy is just precious! Not sure how long it takes before pink noses turn brown.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I have no idea, but I love the markings. He's going to be beautiful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Whether a Havanese puppy is chocolate or a color with black skin, it is completely normal for them to be born with pink noses, especially if they have white markings on their face. Most of these puppies will have full pigment by 4 weeks or so, and almost all by 8 weeks or so. If they don't have complete pigment by 8 weeks, it MIGHT still fill in, but it might not. That's a problem for a show or breeding dog, because it's a disqualifying marking. It does not in ANY way affect the puppy's value as a pet, however. 

But the bottom line is that, at this age, it is nothing to even worry about!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

boomana said:


> I have no idea, but I love the markings. He's going to be beautiful.


Thank you! I can't wait till he opens his eyes. :grin2:


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

krandall said:


> Whether a Havanese puppy is chocolate or a color with black skin, it is completely normal for them to be born with pink noses, especially if they have hite markings on their face. Most of these puppies will have full pigment by 4 weeks or so, and almost ll by 8 weeks or so. If they don't have complete pigment by 8 weeks, it MIGHT still fill in, but it might not. That's a problem for a show or breeding dog, because it's a disqualifying marking. It does not in ANY way affect the puppy's value as a pet, however.
> 
> But the bottom line is that, at this age, it is nothing to even worry about!


Thank you for the information. I was just curious as this is my first Havanese and first Chocolate. :smile2:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

An interesting point that I discovered while reading about pigment. Apparently a dog with a light colour around the nose (white or cream) as an example, will take longer to develop full pigmentation on their nose than a puppy with dark colour around the nose like black or dark brown. Your puppy looks like it may be light coloured directly around the nose so it may take a little longer for full pigmentation. I would love to know if you breeders out there agree with this.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Julie -

I also have a brown and white Hav. In Sheldon's case, there's a little pink spot on his nose that never filled in. 

He may not be a show dog because of the 'flaw', but everyone thinks he's just adorable. Myself included, of course. 

Welcome! Deb and Sheldon


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

DebW said:


> Hi Julie -
> 
> I also have a brown and white Hav. In Sheldon's case, there's a little pink spot on his nose that never filled in.
> 
> ...


Aww, he's adorable!! I don't care what color is nose ends up to be. I'm not showing or breeding him. The mom and dad of my puppy had a litter last year and they had a puppy that looks exactly like my Bodie, same markings and pink nose. His nose is brown now, so I imagine Bodie's nose will turn brown eventually. I just love all the different colors of the havanese. I know they can change color throughout their lives. My previous dog, Finley, was a brindle cairn terrier and he changed colors three times. :smile2:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly had a very pink nose when she was born!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly had a very pink nose when she was born!


Wow! Look at all those pink noses! I had no idea! So cute!!!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

So cute  I thinks it's 8 months


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The first picture of Truffles I saw was at five weeks and her nose was brown.


----------

